# prewar rollfast



## tech549 (Dec 16, 2018)

picked up this house painted rollfast this week and started the stripping process heres what I have so far!


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2018)

nice progress.


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2018)

I have a tank if you need one.


----------



## Sven (Dec 16, 2018)

Very nice. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 16, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## stezell (Dec 16, 2018)

Ditto on what everyone else said except for Catfish on the tank.
Sean


----------



## tech549 (Dec 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> I have a tank if you need one.
> 
> View attachment 920006
> 
> ...


----------



## Barto (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah, I love this Snyder frame and have two, one Rat, the other original with house paint.  I've been wanting to bring out the OG paint but am afraid of what it will do!  I tried a bit of Goof Off and it seemed to work but when I started seeing pinstripes I backed off....your pins look good....

Thx,
Paus


----------



## Barto (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah, I love this Snyder frame and have two, one Rat, the other original with house paint.  I've been wanting to bring out the OG paint but am afraid of what it will do!  I tried a bit of Goof Off and it seemed to work but when I started seeing pinstripes I backed off....your pins look good....

Thx,
Bart


----------

